# 18" cube tank.... suggestions on africans for it???



## redblufffishguy (Jul 15, 2009)

My 18" cube tank (25 gallons) is ready for fish. if have a giant pile of rocks in the center that creates about 15 caves for hiding spots. the PH is in the 8.0 range, the temperature is about 74-76 (it can be anything necessary though), the filtration is adeaquet for a tank twice this size, and the water is ready for fish.

My questions are.....

what types would be best suited for such a small tank?
how many fish will fit without causing deaths by fighting?
can i add african catfish (Syno's) as well?

any suggestions would be great!

Matt


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

High pH, rocks. Gotta be tangnikans. Julies, N. lelupi, N. brichardi. With brichardi (or daffodils), put in enough to get a pair, and the fish will fill out population themselves. 

There are some small Malawians, but they are really hard to get. 

Otherwise, you go west African. Hemichromis cristatus or pseudocrenilibus nicholsi. But they generally prefer somewhat lower pH and open water.


----------

